# Judo Injuries



## SammyB57 (Nov 18, 2004)

What are common injuries in Judo and how can they be prevented? What is the likelihood of getting a serious injury in Judo?


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 22, 2004)

comon injuries eh? um..joint injuries are pretty common, as are concusions. the likely hood is always there, but the sport is fairly well organized, and there is a high priority on saftey. I would like to recomend a mouth gaurd when your in randori, or at a tournament. learn how to fall, and keep your chin tucked, and you should be alright.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 23, 2004)

welcome to class !!


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

I have broken and torn almost every digit on my hands and feet, broken my left leg, foot, ankle, and have torn my ACL, MCL and LCLC!


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 23, 2004)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> I have broken and torn almost every digit on my hands and feet, broken my left leg, foot, ankle, and have torn my ACL, MCL and LCLC!


 Ouch!  What is holding you together now?

 - Ceicei


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 24, 2004)

Titanium!  My right hamstring is now my left knee! Major Auto Graft reconstruction. Bunch of torn tendons and ligaments in my digits too. Some times they do not just break, but you tear them too. I have only had my knees and leg repaired so far. Maybe my hips and hands later on in life. 

Steve M. Arce
5th Dan
Do San Dojo
Hayastan Dojo

http://www.masterssite.com/images/MtrArce.gif

http://home.rconnect.com/~simmudo/members.html


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 24, 2004)

you guys are gonna scare the poor guy! judo is not that bad! :whip:


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 24, 2004)

Sorry, NOT trying to scare anyone off from Judo! IT IS MY LIFE! I LOVE IT! Just want people to know BAD injuries can occur from it! Just last week, one of my friends got his leg caught inside of Tori's legs when they were both going for takedowns! SNAP! I shattered his leg and is now laid up for the rest of the year!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 24, 2004)

let's face it, we're not playing barbie dolls here and if you play or train martial arts with any desire to improve at all, chances are at some stage, you're going to injured and your constitution and pain threshold will be tested ...........  don't know any master or student personally, who doesn't sincerely enjoy a good spanking.   

It's when they're not friends and injuring you when you want to get concerned  

BL


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 24, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> let's face it, we're not playing barbie dolls here and if you play or train martial arts with any desire to improve at all, chances are at some stage, you're going to injured and your constitution and pain threshold will be tested ........... don't know any master or student personally, who doesn't sincerely enjoy a good spanking.
> 
> It's when they're not friends and injuring you when you want to get concerned
> 
> BL


I fully agree, but, it is not that common to see a judoka to get hauled of the training tatami, the worst i saw were 2 people with broken bones at at tournament. there is always a chance for injury, but it is usually controled as much as possible. it's just if people go around listing there nasty injuries, people are gonna get scared, and we don't want them scared....well, maybe a little...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 24, 2004)

what they _should _be scared of is being thrown like that and not knowing how to respond or fall.   And besides being on the other end when neccessary , that's why we come and why they should too!!!


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 24, 2004)

I fully agree with that!


----------



## auxprix (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, I read an article on this. In America, the most common injury for men is muscle strains and for women, it's contusions. If this scares you, quit judo and doing basically anything now!

The common skeletal injuries are broken fingers or toes.

The most comon major Skeletal break is the collarbone (watch out for that in the tomoenage)

Another thing to watch out for are dislocated shoulders and concussions.

So, you can see that there are risks, but that's the truth in every sport. In my experience, Dosandojang is an exception (and a 5th dan, he's been doing it for ever!). I have never talked to a Judoka who's had that many injuries. The best thing you can do is learn the Ukemi and relax on the mat. I've found that as I stopped worrying about injuries, I recieved fewer of them. IMO, the Ukemi training and technique in Judo is unrivaled, you can trust it to keep your body in order. Think of it this way, I've hit the mat literally thousands of times, and only have a small break on my foot (which was much less dibilitating than a broken toe or finger) and minor concussion to show for it. I like those odds.

The health benefits of Judo far outweigh the risks. If you doubt this, go watch what some of the old-timers can do, and remember that they are grandparents!


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 26, 2004)

Sorry! NOT trying to scare ANYONE OFF! 


 Just sharing my experiences! (I started in 1974' by the way!)


----------



## SammyB57 (Dec 2, 2004)

just a random question for dosandojang....

Do you/did you weight train?

I am just wondering because I am trying to see it there is a relation between weight training and sports injuries.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 2, 2004)

I was thrown improperly by a very enthusiastic guy, by the back of my neck, a number of times in a row.  It didn't make my neck feel too good.  Between that and a non-judo sparring issue, I've got a messed-up neck now.


----------



## auxprix (Dec 2, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I was thrown improperly by a very enthusiastic guy, by the back of my neck, a number of times in a row. It didn't make my neck feel too good. Between that and a non-judo sparring issue, I've got a messed-up neck now.


Was this guy a judo practitioner? It doesn't sound like a Judo technique to me...


----------



## The Prof (Dec 2, 2004)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> What are common injuries in Judo and how can they be prevented? What is the likelihood of getting a serious injury in Judo?


Greetings,

One of the most common injuries is to the "great toe" of either or both feet. We used to call it "judo toe." It somehow seems to get the worser of the toe injuries. Usually from being bent.

The best way to protect it is to tape it to the next toe. Do the same with the small toes. Anytime you injure one of your toes or fingers for that matter, tape it to the one next to it for support. If you do a lot of walking, keep your toe taped. You will be surprised how much it helps. As a matter of practice, I keep my large toe and the one next to it taped all the time while I am in the mat.

Regards,
:asian:
Prof.


----------



## SammyB57 (Dec 3, 2004)

I have the "Judo toe" from Brazilian Jiu-jitsu.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 5, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> Was this guy a judo practitioner? It doesn't sound like a Judo technique to me...


Yes, actually - he is a judo practictioner, among other arts... I think he was just all juiced up, and had the opportunity to throw a partner (me) who was new to judo, pretty light in comparison to him, but could take falls relatively well.  

It was a hip throw, but his arm that went around the back of my neck was actually pulling me up and over.  It felt very odd, and unpleasant.

At the time, I did not want to seem like a whiner - I assumed that, as a more experienced student, he knew what he was doing.  

I have since learned to be a little more paranoid, now that my neck is kind of screwed up - it's scary.


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello, My son took High school Judo and several of the students would hurt there shoulders area and ankles, lots of beginners were in the class...Aloha


----------



## auxprix (Dec 5, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Yes, actually - he is a judo practictioner, among other arts... I think he was just all juiced up, and had the opportunity to throw a partner (me) who was new to judo, pretty light in comparison to him, but could take falls relatively well.
> 
> It was a hip throw, but his arm that went around the back of my neck was actually pulling me up and over. It felt very odd, and unpleasant.
> 
> ...


I don't know what to say, I hope it gets better!

I think I have a visual idea of what happend, but I'm not sure. What I'm imagining is not something I've ever seen before.

One thing you might want to do (you might already, I don't know) is do a bridge both forward and backward with your feet and head touching the mat. That's a good way to stretch out the neck before a randori. Don't try it now, let your neck heal, but It's good for the future.

-Aux


----------



## auxprix (Dec 5, 2004)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, My son took High school Judo and several of the students would hurt there shoulders area and ankles, lots of beginners were in the class...Aloha


That's why it's best to start people off wrestling experienced people. Beginers fighting beginers is where the injuries come from.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 6, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> I don't know what to say, I hope it gets better!
> 
> I think I have a visual idea of what happend, but I'm not sure. What I'm imagining is not something I've ever seen before.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Dec 9, 2004)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> What are common injuries in Judo and how can they be prevented? What is the likelihood of getting a serious injury in Judo?


Common Judo Injuries range from pulled muscles to broken neck bones.


Common injuries: pulled neck muscles, herniated discs, hyper-extended wrists, concussions, twisted ankles


Common Shiai injuries: broken collar bone; collapsed lung, concussions, bruised kidney

please review: http://www.judoinfo.com/research11.htm


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2004)

The best thing you can do to not get injured is to let yourself be thrown, hundreds of times in every throw from many different types of people.  Falling, then becomes second nature.  That is my jujutsu goal.


----------



## judokapont (Jan 13, 2005)

no way would i recomend a moth guard in comp or randori this judo not boxing old bean


----------

